# be cocky"



## aniceto

como se dice "to be cocky" por ejemplo "he is very cocky" etc...



gracias


----------



## Like an Angel

Él es muy fanfarrón

Cheers!


----------



## begoña fernandez

En España diríamos: chulo, él es muy chulo (fanfarrón)
BF


----------



## niña

Por aquí también se dice *"es muy gallito" * o *"se cree muy gallito" * 

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=gallito


----------



## SusieQ

En Guatemala se dice que es un *Caquero*


----------



## aniceto

y en mexico como se dice?


----------



## ILT

Se cree mucho
Se cree la gran cosa
Se cree bordado a mano
Se cree que habla con la Virgen (de Guadalupe)

Saludos

ILT


----------



## Azathoth

en Chile:
"pedante"
"levantad@ de raja" (muy grosera, contexto de enojo máximo jejeje o sarcástico)
"creerse el hoyo del queque" (muy coloquial)
"quebrad@" (coloquial, esta palabra apareció en los 80)

Quizá "arrogante" sea la más adecuada para no sonar localista o regionalista


----------



## MaRRoFunk

en chile se dice "se creo bio"


----------



## lapachis8

Hola,
Engreído
Pagado de sí mismo.
Y las que ya mencionó i love translating para México. Otras que se me ocurren, muy coloquiales son:
Se cree la última cocacola del desierto.
Es un mamón. (más "altisonante") En México, mamón en plan insulto significa alguien muy engreído, pedante o sangrón. Me parece que en España significa otra cosa.



saludos


----------



## Sammo

No hace falta a traducir "to be cocky" con frases tan complicadas. 

"To be cocky" en español se diría simplemente como "poniendose gallito" 

"He is very cocky" "él es muy gallito".

Y ya.


----------



## ddbon

En Argentina la traducción más fiel y en un idioma que todos entiendan sería:

to be cocky = _ser agrandado_
he's cocky = _es un agrandado, es agrandado_


También pueden utilizarse otro sinónimo: _creído_, y si utilizamos palabras un poco más "formales": _pedante_, _altanero
_


----------



## pachyblur

MaRRoFunk said:


> en chile se dice "se creo bio"


 
en que parte de chile es eso?

yo soy de santiago y jamas lo he escuchado...

estoy de acuerdo con Azathoth

arrogante está bien tb puede ser, presuntuoso o altanero


lapachis8 said:


> Hola,
> Engreído
> Pagado de sí mismo.
> Y las que ya mencionó i love translating para México. Otras que se me ocurren, muy coloquiales son:
> Se cree la última cocacola del desierto.
> Es un mamón. (más "altisonante") En México, mamón en plan insulto significa alguien muy engreído, pedante o sangrón. Me parece que en España significa otra cosa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saludos


al menos en chile eso no funcionaría pues mamón significa algo muy distinto

ah y para sammo... en que país se usa "ser gallito"? porque si no es en ninguno.. sería algo medio literal


----------



## lapachis8

Hola:
Engreído, arrogante, pagado de sí mismo.
En otros países obviamente que mamón no significa ser engreído, sangrón, pedante o déspota como en México, claro que no. (En un regsitro coloquial).
Pero en México sí tiene ese significado. Si lo usas así en mi país la gente entenderá "cocky", en otros países no. 
Lo de "ser gallito" se usa mucho en México también, pero si lo usas en tu país no lo entenderán 

Saludos


----------



## pachyblur

No me dijiste nada que no supiera
es por lo mismo que defiendo la opción engreído, presuntuoso, altanero, arrogante.
Son palabras utilizadas en el español neutral y tienen llegada a cualquier hispanoparlante.


----------



## lapachis8

Hola,
¡Hombre! ¡Qué bueno! 
Aunque habrá gente a quien le interese saber registros coloquiales y sus usos en otros países. 
Si pides un pinche en mi país, serían interesantes las reacciones que recibirías. 
¿Cómo se dirá eso en español neutral?
Saluditos


----------



## pachyblur

es como lo que pasa aca en chile con la palabra "weón", es un comodín para todo. "Ya weones, dejen de webear con esa weá!" siendo weones=chicos, amigos, personas, estupidos, etc
webear=molestar, jugar, etc
weá=cosa, balón, lápiz, dibujo, cámara... etc 

jajja


----------



## pelao_rock

La idea de todo esto es no deformar el lenguaje con palabras coloquiales, para hacer una buena traducción se debe ocupar un español estándar, que puedan comprender todos los hispanoparlantes como bien dijo "pachyblur", considero que arrogante o engreído son las que mejor se adecuan en este contexto. 
Con respecto a el ejemplo de los weones y weas, sólo basta con darse una vuelta por la ciudad de Santiago para comprobar esto, a muchos angloparlantes les causa risa muchas veces oír esto.


----------



## pachyblur

jaja claro!
Yo vivi con un par de francesas y cuando volvieron a su pais me dijeron "chao weona!". Me rei demasiado!


----------



## Sammo

> ah y para sammo... en que país se usa "ser gallito"? porque si no es en ninguno.. sería algo medio literal



Siempre cuando he usado "gallito" me entienden.    Es más,  este sitio lo tiene en su diccionario.  Chequelo aquí: http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=gallito

Y también se puede encontrar en el diccionario R.A.E. en la primera inclusión: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=gallito


----------



## pachyblur

Pero bueno, a veces en los diccionarios agregan localismos y cosas así. A veces, como vuelvo a decir, es mejor ser más neutro.


----------



## pelao_rock

Por lo mismo hay que ver para qué país se está traduciendo, ya que no todos compartimos los mismos "localismos". De todas maneras la neutralidad es la mejor amiga de un traductor.


----------



## monkeycita74

ILT said:


> Se cree mucho
> Se cree la gran cosa
> Se cree bordado a mano
> Se cree que habla con la Virgen (de Guadalupe)
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ILT


 

También se puede decir en México, fanfarrón o mamila.


----------



## Glodstone

Hola, como creo que en inglés la palabra "cocky" se usa para referirse sobre todo a jovenes, podríamos traducirla por:   "chulito"


----------



## Anitaluz

Soy Chilena y nunca escuche tampoco eso de ser bio, a lo mejor es algo nuevo pero nunca lo escuche.
Lo que si se usa mucho es decir que alguien es "quebrado" o "terrible de sobrado".
Y para lo mas general me quedo tambien con arrogante, engreido o pedante.


----------



## AlexJAlexJ

Se cree "muy-muy"


----------



## AlexJAlexJ

2 palabras coloquiales (México) para "cocky", "muy-muy" y "machín"


----------



## ORL

"Se la cree"
"Es un creído"
"Es un agrandado"
"La va de guapo"
"La va de galán"
"Se las da de gran cosa"
"Se cree gran cosa"


----------



## Piano_boy_chile

Sammo said:


> No hace falta a traducir "to be cocky" con frases tan complicadas.
> 
> "To be cocky" en español se diría simplemente como "poniendose gallito"
> 
> "He is very cocky" "él es muy gallito".
> 
> Y ya.




Yo creo que no, porque aquí en Chile esa palabra no se entendería. Mejor decir "arrogante" o "engreído", es más universal/internacional.


----------



## Sammo

> Yo creo que no, porque aquí en Chile esa palabra no se entendería. Mejor decir "arrogante" o "engreído", es más universal/internacional.



Entonces Chile tiene que ser una excepción porque "gallito" en este sentido es muy universal.  Es más, la primera definición en la RAE para "gallito" es esta misma:

*gallito**.*
 (Del dim. de _gallo_).
*1. *m. Hombre presuntuoso o  jactancioso. U. t. c.  adj.


El enlace: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=gallito


----------



## Navonod

En República Dominicana lo traduciríamos como "creerse la última Coca Cola en el desierto". =)


----------



## AlexJAlexJ

En Mèxico la frase "creerse la última Coca Cola en el desierto" es aplicada a personas muy vanidosas


----------



## juankfp

No pienso que se este deformando el lenguaje, "cocky" es una expresion popular del idioma ingles y es entonses muy util saber que expresiones populares en el español son equivalentes. Si la pregunta fuera acerca de "arrogant" seria diferente, pero no es el caso aqui.



pelao_rock said:


> La idea de todo esto es no deformar el lenguaje con palabras coloquiales, para hacer una buena traducción se debe ocupar un español estándar, que puedan comprender todos los hispanoparlantes como bien dijo "pachyblur", considero que arrogante o engreído son las que mejor se adecuan en este contexto.
> Con respecto a el ejemplo de los weones y weas, sólo basta con darse una vuelta por la ciudad de Santiago para comprobar esto, a muchos angloparlantes les causa risa muchas veces oír esto.


----------



## juankfp

En colombia diriamos.
Fastidoso, creido, engreido, se cree caido del cielo y cosas por el estilo.


----------



## Pinairun

Por aquí hay quien se cree _el rey del mambo..._

Eso sí que es ser arrogante.


----------



## juankfp

Tambien en algunos paises dicen: "se cree el rey del mambo"



pelao_rock said:


> La idea de todo esto es no deformar el lenguaje con palabras coloquiales, para hacer una buena traducción se debe ocupar un español estándar, que puedan comprender todos los hispanoparlantes como bien dijo "pachyblur", considero que arrogante o engreído son las que mejor se adecuan en este contexto.
> Con respecto a el ejemplo de los weones y weas, sólo basta con darse una vuelta por la ciudad de Santiago para comprobar esto, a muchos angloparlantes les causa risa muchas veces oír esto.


----------



## juankfp

El rey del mambo.


----------



## Navonod

De manera vulgar, también se escucha mucho en República Dominicana "se cree que caga bizcochitos y mea refresco".


----------



## juankfp

Esa esta buena!!



Navonod said:


> De manera vulgar, también se escucha mucho en República Dominicana "se cree que caga bizcochitos y mea refresco".


----------



## mesabib

Saludos!!!

Vivo en México en el estado de Puebla

Hay varias formas como:
“es un arrogante” (Aceptada en cualquier ámbito)
Pedante, engreído, creído, mamón, payaso, sangrón (Coloquial)
Expresiones coloquiales:
 “Se cree bordado a mano”, “se siente bordado a mano”, “se cree o se siente la gran cosa”, “siente que la virgen le habla”, “se cree o se siente el muy salsa”, “se cree o se siente el muy-muy”.
Algo vulgar:
 “Se siente la muy sabrosa o la muy buena”, “Se siente el muy cabrón(sito) o chingón(sito)”
Algo más bajo:
“Se cree la gran caca”, “Se cree la gran verga”,”Se para la nalga” nalgán, putañero, mamador, pinche-mamador


----------



## EddieZumac

He oido argentinos decir: "Se siente muy *canchero*".

En México he oido decir: "Se siente la cagada real", o "la cagada real envuelta en huevo".

En México también dicen: "Se cree la mama de los pollitos".


----------



## mesabib

EddieZumac said:


> He oido argentinos decir: "Se siente muy *canchero*".
> 
> En México he oido decir: "Se siente la cagada real", o "la cagada real envuelta en huevo".
> 
> En México también dicen: "Se cree la mama de los pollitos".


----------



## mesabib

jajajajajajajaja

la de la mam de los pollitos si la he escuchado, supongo que las otras son comunes muy al norte como en Chihuahua, Monterrey y tales


----------

